# 8-strand 2040s



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I made a set of 8-strand (two loops per side) 2040 bands this morning. I made them first as two seperate loops joined at the pouch individually but later made them as a "double-single" loop. That is to say I took the two long strands for each side, joined them together side by side and then put them on the pouch the same as you would a single set of looped tubes. Clear? Probably not. I'll take more pictures next time I make a set.
So far I'm really impressed! Even in the below-freezing cold they're very fast with a stout but not unreasonable draw weight. They're honestly not that much heavier than a set of 1842s and are less affected by the cold because of the thinner walled tubes. If I'm feeling brave in a bit I might try them indoors








They shoot just fine so far. I can use the same aiming method as I always do. Sometimes all that rubber gets a little bunched up in the small holes on the SPS but a little tug sets them right again. Updates to follow!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Makes my shoulder ache, just thinking of pulling those back!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Dankung sent me a pre-tied set of 8 strands 2040 last year.

Tried it, they don't last long compared to the 1745 or the 2050. Their bands were short, 13 cm from pouch to start of the loop.

The 2050 in 4 strands has a similar draw weight but they are much more durable especially the amber bands which can go easily over 3000 shots!

The small diameter of the tubes made them jumps out of the eye frame on the Dankung general 1, the palm thunder and the toucan. However they performed o.k on the Romantic cup where the slot is smaller ans sideways!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What ammo are you using with those?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

what are you gonna launch with that billard balls good thing jim reinforces his frames


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> What ammo are you using with those?


7/16" mostly.
I shot one 3/8" with them and thought it might come right out the back of the catchbox.
This is a hunting ready setup, for sure. Even in 25 degree weather a 7/16 steel ammo will blow a nice clean hole in a steel soup can. I can't wait to see what they'll do on a warmer day.
I wouldn't shoot them all day every day but they're really not that heavy, especially considering the power. The many layers of thin tubing snap back faster than fewer, thicker tubes. This set is about 7" effective length and I can't see why it wouldn't last as long as any other setup, the rubber is doing the same work.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good of you to give that band setup a go.

When did your SPS assume that pink color?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Knoll said:


> Good of you to give that band setup a go.
> 
> When did your SPS assume that pink color?


I noticed that!
Flourecent light, I guess. If you look at my gallery it's a different color in every picture.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Mj, I need an arm like this for pull that


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Mj, I need an arm like this for pull that


Yep, good thing my arms look like that!


----------

